# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Përse shqiptarët e Shqipërisë nuk janë aq fanatikë në besim?

## SNIPER 79

doja te dihet se si shpjegohet qe besimtaret ne shqiperi nuk jan aq fanatik sa besimtaret ne kosov ose maqedoni??pse???
respekte
ps: po flas per besimtaret e te gjitha besimeve

----------


## land

Mendimi im subjektiv,qe ka te ngjare te jete i vertete,prevec arsyeve te tjera,njera eshte qe shqiptaret ne shqiperi jane shume me teper te arsimuar se ne kosove apo maqedoni.

----------


## JARANI

kjo ka te beje me ambjetin ku rrriten personi dhe arsimimi i tyre qe bejne

----------


## Rosa e qetesise

une mendoj kshu:Shqiptaret e Maqedonise apo Kosoves nuk jan fanatik religjioni ne plotkuptimin e fjales,sepse duhet te dallojme te qenurit Fanatik besimi fetar,dhe Fanatik i bindjeve boshe qe nuk kan te bejn fare me religjionin,,thjesht keta shqiptare ndjekin traditen,sepse po te ishin Fanatik religjioni ne plotkuptimin e fjales do ishin shume me ndryshe,,,Ndersa sa per ata te shqiperise ata nuk jan fanatik religjioni,kane arritur disa nga ata qe jetojne neper qytetet te clirohen nga zinxhiret e kalbur te tradites,por tani kan ngelur ne Semafor,,per momentin jane te hutuar dhe marin nga pak nga secila kulture e tradite thjesht,per te provuar ne koken e vete se cila do u del me mire..... :Lulja3:

----------


## derjansi

shqiptaret ne shqipri kan jetu per 25 vjet ne ni shtet ateist dhe jan rrit me at frym

----------


## eldonel

shiko mendimi im eshte se komunizmi ne Kosov dhe Maqedoni nuk e ka ndaluar fene ashtu si ne Shqiperi siq ka bere xhai juaj dhe kjo pas pasoja sepse populli nuk kane qene te informuar ka pas cenzura e gjera tjera mendimi im eshte ky.
Kurse per ate fjalen fanatik mbane per vete sepse kjo ska te beje me besimtaret .

----------


## fisniku-student

> doja te dihet se si shpjegohet qe besimtaret ne shqiperi nuk jan aq fanatik sa besimtaret ne kosov ose maqedoni??pse???
> respekte
> pso flas per besimtaret e te gjitha besimeve


Komunizmi Faktori Absolut...

Shoku Enver ka investur ne diqka qe e rrenon nje Religjion...dhe ky investim eshte Shprehija per te konsumuar Alkool tek popullsia...

Dhe kjo penges qe e pamundeson besimin e normal te nje besimtari te qfar do feje qoft,akoma qendron ne psiken e popullsis ne shqipri edhe qoft tek Ata Musliman qei thonë vetes,sepse dihet se Alkoolizmi nuk sherohet aq leht dhe keshtu qe ky Investim Enverist i ka efektet esenciale per te qenë nje Faktor Absolut ne kete qeshtje...

Te mos e nenqmojm Faktin se shqipria sipas mendimit tim nuk dallon aq me shtetet e ishullit Britanik sa i perket Konsumimit te Alkoolit...

Ndersa ndryshimi ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni ku praktikohet me mire Feja eshte Nga mungesa e atij faktori qe ishte ne shqipri qe e cekem me  lartë...

Por dita dites efektet e ketij faktori do zbehen... :i terbuar:

----------


## drague

nuk e kuptoj pse ju djeg vetem ju myslimanve?ne na la enveri mbrapa po juve kush ju la?

----------


## besi84

> Mendimi im subjektiv,qe ka te ngjare te jete i vertete,prevec arsyeve te tjera,njera eshte qe shqiptaret ne shqiperi jane shume me teper te arsimuar se ne kosove apo maqedoni.


Nuk mendoje se e ke  drejte....shqiptaret e Kosoves kane tjeter dialekt gjuhesore, por te shkolluar kane qene dhe jane sa ty sta merr mendja hiq   :buzeqeshje: ...


@Snajper e ke mendu ti kete , apo veq e lshove edhe ti kete teme (si lopa baglen  :i ngrysur: ) ???


shnet

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> doja te dihet se si shpjegohet qe besimtaret ne shqiperi nuk jan aq fanatik sa besimtaret ne kosov ose maqedoni??pse???
> respekte
> pso flas per besimtaret e te gjitha besimeve


Ne fakt pyetja jote nuk ka kuptim fare!!!
Nese ty te intereson pse shqiptaret e Maqedonis dhe Kosoves , respektojne fene me shum se sa Shqiptaret e Shqiperis, kjo eshte tjeter, por te na paraqesish neve si fanatik, me vjen keq te te them por ti shpreh idiotsine tende sepse nuk i kupton fare gjerat.
Shqiptaret e Maqedonis dhe Kosoves jane me shum besimtare per te vetmen arsye se kemi qene te lire ( deri diku ) te besojsh dhe studjojne fene islame. Ne Shqiperi xhaxhi Enver , ua zbrasi koken nga mesimet fetare dhe ua mbushi dy here me shum se sa mund te mbaj koka njerezore me doktrine komuniste!!!
Andaj kisha thene shqiptaret nga pikepamja fetare ndahen ne besimtar sic jane muslimanet, kristijanet, ortodokest etj dhe ne komunista sic jane keto ketu ne forum qe nuk e kane idene se cfar eshte besimi!

Gostivari_usa

----------


## SNIPER 79

se kuptoj pse ju diqka vecse myslimaneve kjo tem.apo jeni vall me te vertet fanatik qe nxefeni???
njoni flet per alkolin se esht gves i keq me pi i birr
tjettri thot jan komunista ata qe sbesojn 
vk

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Mendimi im subjektiv,qe ka te ngjare te jete i vertete,prevec arsyeve te tjera,njera eshte qe shqiptaret ne shqiperi jane shume me teper te arsimuar se ne kosove apo maqedoni.


Eshte e kunderta e asaj qe thua ti zoteri, sepse ne Kosov dhe maqedoni kan me shum njohuri fetare dhe jan me afer rruges se vertet.

----------


## iliria e para

Pytja ishte se pse jane nje pjese e shqiptarve te Kosoves dhe Ilirides me fanatik se tjeret..

Kam takuar shume njerez nga Kosova, me pak nga Ilirida, por e kam kuptuar qe rregjimi sllav ka investuar shume ne kete çeshtje. Kan pasur per qellim qe ti arabizojne dhe turqizojne shqiptaret. Kjo eshte nje teme per te cilen duhen ore te tera per te sqaruar startegjine sllave per kete proces shumevjeçar. Keta pra i kan bere fanatik nje pjese te popullates, por mos mendoni qe jane edhe aq shume siç duken ketu ne forum. Une njoh shume qe jane si Jack Watson, por dallimi eshte se ata nuk flasin dhe jane me te terhequr. Thone qe nuk duan konfrontim me fundrrinat se pak edhe tremben nga keta. Bile i quajne "noksana", e a s qe di se çka eshte kjo fjale. Por keta jetojne jeten si shume te tjere dhe per fe nuk  u behet vone. Ndihen shqiptar dhe pike.

----------


## Fehmi R

Pershendetje!
E pash ka lloi lloi opinionesh,ju lutem nje prof imi Bill Burtnis,na ligjeroike lenden Bazat e Mendimit Politik Amerikan.Ja si  beke aij  gershetimin  e religjionit te kultures dhe nacionalizmit-sipas tij te tre keto duhej te permbushin kuoten nga 30% ,etrit e kushtetutes se SHBA themelet  e saj i kan ber nga bibla .Ju lutem te respektuar ne duhet te besoim ne ZOt,jo te jemi popull ateist,nuk eshte kultur per ate qe nuk ka besim,eshte degjenerim,shiqoi miqet tane amerikan,jan populli me besimatr ne bot,me kujothej Medelin Olberit,mes tjerash cek qe me vie turp nga skenat erotike qe prodhon hollivud,kultura e jon cek ajo qe eshte ndertuar nga aeroplan mbajteset,ne shqiptaret duhej te dimi qka flitej ne kuran,mos te lami vend per ekstremizem,te kemi ministri  qe merrej me qeshtje te fes,siqe kan fqinjet tan,le te kemi qasje akademike,ne qdo qka,sa per Shqiperin atje mungon me shum pasuria shpirtrore,mjafton te hedhesh nje sy,nga te bemat e saj per kosoven,e vise tjera,sheh  vetm pune qe nuk i ka hije

----------


## DAJO

> doja te dihet se si shpjegohet qe besimtaret ne shqiperi nuk jan aq fanatik sa besimtaret ne kosov ose maqedoni??pse???
> respekte
> pso flas per besimtaret e te gjitha besimeve


Po te ofroj nje opsion timin per kete shqetesim tuajin.
"Mrekullia" e mosasimilimit te shqiptareve ne Kosove e Maqedoni qendron ne faktin, se shqiptaret atje, kishin perqafuar nje menyre te ndryshme nga sllavet te besuari ne zot. Me fjale te tjera, e kishin fene si nje mburoje ndaj sllaveve. Pa e kuptuar me kalimin e kohes u bene piksepari muslimane ose katolike dhe pastaj shqiptare.Ky problem nuk ekzistonte ne Shqiperi e cila nga ana e saj, pushtoi nje tjeter fe me moderne, komunizmin. Kush tha se nuk ka fanatike besimtare ne Shqiperi? Ka komuniste me tonelate.
Dikush permendi alkoolin .
Ia fut kot. Vera dhe rakia jane me te vjetra se PUSHTIMI Otoman apo Romak,apo BIZANTIN dhe atehere besonin njerezit, diku tjeter ndoshta dhe pinin dhe pinin dhe pinin.
Fanatizmi eshte me pak i demshem se verberia, hapni syte !

----------


## besi84

> Pyetje e sinqert per kete shkrim ketu me siper:
> A nuk eshte ky mallkim nga Muhamedi qe fjalet nga Kurani te perkthehen ne gjuhet tjera? perpos gjuhes arabe ne te cilen gjuh edhe eshte kurani ? 
> Apo ju ktu flitni sipas deshires dhe jo realitetit, pa ofendime vetem se nuk po ju kuptoj dot...


Ej Bondi, une  nuk shohe kurnifar mallkimi ketu...nese ti e thua me zemer dhe deshmone SE NUK KA ZOT TJETER POS ALLAHUT FUQIPLOTE, DHE SE MUHAMEDI (paqja dhe meshira e Allahut qoft mbi te dhe shoket e tije) ESHTE ROB DHE I DERGUAR I TIJ.


P.s mallkime eshte per ata qe ndryshojne perkthimin. Madje Muhamedi a.s ka treguar se lutjet pranohen edhe ne gjuhet tjera por eshte me e preferuar te behen ne ate arabe. Mirpo kjo sdone te thote qe ato (te  bera shqipe) nuk jane te pranueshme.
Pra nje njeri qe nuk eshte ne gjendje ti mesoje lutjet ne gjuhen arabe (edhe pse kjo  nuk besoje se kjo eshte edhe aq e veshtire te te behet/mesohet) , ai persone munde ti beje ato ne gjuheni e tije , por paraprakisht duhet kete shume kujdes se nga kush person jan te perkthyer ato, dhe sa jan autentike me origjinalin ne gjuhen arabe  :buzeqeshje: 


shnet ishalla
besi

----------


## pryll

Ajo qe praktiko ai gjeja quhet 'wishful thinking', dmth ktyne gjerave nuk ia kap dot antena se ne kete bote ka ne fakt njerez qe *nuk besojne ne asnje fe, ne asnjo zot, ne asnje mbinatyre*, qe nuk i rruhet pjepri per fete e zotat e huj. qe jane me i llaf ateiste. E kupto vet ti se ku i ka arrit ktyne psikoza islamike dhe jevgjizimi i trurit. Prandaj ka vetem nje shpjegim. Keta jane aktualisht jevgj.

----------


## alda09

Thua ti "besimtaret ne shqiperi" por besimtar quhet ai qe e ruan fene e tij me fanatizem.  me pak fjale te paket jane ata te perkushtuar pas fese ne shqiperi "feja jeton ne shpirt jo ne goje"

----------


## Rosa e qetesise

Dalloni traditen nga Religjionet,pastaj do te futeni ne rjedhen e temes
p/sh: Kemi shume njerez qe vishen firmato edhe katunar edhe firmato edhe budalla edhe firmato,por duhet dalluar qe njeri nga to mban origjinalen.Si mund te i quani ju gjithe myslimanet fanatike apo gjithe te krishteret te degjeneruar ky eshte horizonti juaj nga cili kend keni pare gjerat,por nuk do te thot qe duhet te jete ashtu,Ne Maqedoni mbizotron nje religjion i krijuar nga kokat e njerezve dhe kjo eshte tradita e tyre,nuk ka te beje fare me Islamin,e njejta gje dhe ne Kosove,,thjesht tradite asgje s`ka te bej me religjionin,sepse Religjioni eshte plotesisht ndryshe sikur te kishin qene ndjekes te religjionit,fjala e pare ne Librin e shenjte te Myslimaneve eshte LEXO,MESO....perderisa niveli i armimimit ne keta vende eshet shume i ulet dallojem qarte qe keta nuk jane fanatik te asgjeje,,, thjesht jane fanatik te traditave shterpe e boshe.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Vet feja është një gjë e kotë!

Ata njerëz që janë fetarë zakonisht janë të mbrapambetur !

Ka shumë faktorë që ndikojn në popullatë që diku feja të jet më e theksuar se diku tjetër.

Niveli i edukimit është kryesori.
Rethanat e zhvillimit të shoqëris dhe etapat kohore të kaluara.
Këto veq u përmendën nga disa forumist.

Unë do të thoja edhe niveli ekonomik ka bërë që njërzit të kapen diku, e kjo më së lehti ëstë të fyten në ndpnjë kish a gjami.

Feja është vetëm një iluzion i rrejshëm , ku njerzit e dëshpëruar duke kërkuar shpëtim kërojnë rrugën dhe gjejnë "mbështetje" në fe . Kjo u ndihmon për një kohë të shkurtër dhe pastaj ata do të shohin se gjendja e tyre është po ajo cfarë ishte në kohen kur u fyten në fe si të dëshpëruar nga jeta ose në shumë raste edhe më keq.

Këtu¨bëhet fjalë për njërëz që dinë sa bëjnë 2+2 , për ata që nuk e dinë ata nuk dlain asnjëher nga ajo "parajsë" e rrejshme .

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------

